# Shinzo Abe assassinated



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

What a crazy thing to happen. Political violence is almost unheard of in Japan. Local reports say that the attacker is a former member of Japan's navy, and left active service in 2005. The attacker is an unemployed 41 year old.

Here's a BBC article, and there's a ton of coverage out there.

The first photo shows Abe just moments before he was shot. The shooter is visible behind him, in grey, with cargo pants.

The second photo shows a police officer nabbing the shooter. You can see the crazy homemade gun slung over his shoulder.

Third photo is the homemade gun, which I enhanced.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

This news hardly made a ripple in NA media. or Europe for that matter. Shootings in the US happen all day long. Shootings in Japan happen rarely. I thought it would have captured more attention considering Abe's long tenure. I suspect the event will be met with solidarity and support. The shooter likely, had mental health issues. It seems ridiculous to state that as in most cases that is the obvious conclusion. In other places this would become a polarizing political event.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

londoncalling said:


> This news hardly made a ripple in NA media. or Europe for that matter


I'm also surprised at how little coverage it got. This kind of assassination is very rare.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

james4beach said:


> I'm also surprised at how little coverage it got. This kind of assassination is very rare.


Why would you be surprised? Abe wasn't dark skinned or a liberal, he hated communism and he was shot in a country with where gun ownership is almost non-existent. It didn't fit any of the narratives that the media require.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

james4beach said:


> I'm also surprised at how little coverage it got. This kind of assassination is very rare.


I don't think it's got little coverage. I first heard about it the evening it happened on CNN in Youtube. Then I saw a story of it in a Google newsfeed and on the CBC newsapp. The next morning, I woke up hearing the news on the radio and throughout the day right into the evening tv news.

What I'm surprised is that the Right Wing hasn't yet dismissed this tragedy as either
1) fake news; or
2) just a distress actor.

They are taking their time coming up with something.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Tostig said:


> What I'm surprised is that the Right Wing hasn't yet dismissed this tragedy as either
> 1) fake news; or
> 2) just a distress actor.
> 
> They are taking their time coming up with something.


Sure, that must be it. Because those who lean right call it fake news when someone right of center is killed. 🤪


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Hey lefties...now is a good time to pull out the "Trump overfed the fish" with Abe lie. For reference, you can use the altered CNN video if it's still around.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

Tostig said:


> I don't think it's got little coverage. I first heard about it the evening it happened on CNN in Youtube. Then I saw a story of it in a Google newsfeed and on the CBC newsapp. The next morning, I woke up hearing the news on the radio and throughout the day right into the evening tv news.
> 
> What I'm surprised is that the Right Wing hasn't yet dismissed this tragedy as either
> 1) fake news; or
> ...


this couldnt be any further from the truth - it actually plays into what your so called "right wing" media has been saying all along "go ahead and ban guns - voilence will still occur as unfortunately some people in this world are evil and will find ways to commit violence"


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

About those stats, they're very telling, actually:



http://imgur.com/KzqSLca




http://imgur.com/Z6gpTqh


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> About those stats, they're very telling, actually:


Yes, they are. You just have to know basic math.

The US has 1,200 guns for every 1000 people and 700 deaths for every 10 million people.
Japan has 3 guns per 1000 people and 3 deaths per 10 million.

Japan has more violent gun deaths than the US per gun.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HappilyRetired said:


> Yes, they are. You just have to know basic math.
> 
> The US has 1,200 guns for every 1000 people and 700 deaths for every 10 million people.
> Japan has 3 guns per 1000 people and 3 deaths per 10 million.
> ...


I thought guns don't kill people, people kill people? And more guns = more safer?

Are you also suggesting that if the US goosed this metric by giving every American 10 guns each that anything would be meaningfully improved?


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

andrewf said:


> I thought guns don't kill people, people kill people? And more guns = more safer?
> 
> Are you also suggesting that if the US goosed this metric by giving every American 10 guns each that anything would be meaningfully improved?


The graphs were designed to fool people, I didn't fall for the deception. Perhaps you might want to comment on Japan's higher violent gun deaths in spite of their lack of guns. All you are doing is trolling, you rarely add anything of value.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Explains the Trump support


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

james4beach said:


> Explains the Trump support


You're trolling.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HappilyRetired said:


> The graphs were designed to fool people, I didn't fall for the deception. Perhaps you might want to comment on Japan's higher violent gun deaths in spite of their lack of guns. All you are doing is trolling, you rarely add anything of value.


Only insane right wingers claim that a country with 10 gun deaths per year has higher gun deaths per year than the US, which sees about 45,000 such deaths per year.

Also, please show me all the non-violent gun deaths. Do people pass peacefully in their sleep from a shotgun blast?

Japan also has a much lower murder rate, so it's not like people are dying by at equivalent rate from other weapons.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

HappilyRetired said:


> Yes, they are. You just have to know basic math.
> 
> The US has 1,200 guns for every 1000 people and 700 deaths for every 10 million people.
> Japan has 3 guns per 1000 people and 3 deaths per 10 million.
> ...


^ That's some Tucker Carlson math/"logic" right there!


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

andrewf said:


> Only insane right wingers claim that a country with 10 gun deaths per year has higher gun deaths per year than the US, which sees about 45,000 such deaths per year.
> 
> Also, please show me all the non-violent gun deaths. Do people pass peacefully in their sleep from a shotgun blast?
> 
> Japan also has a much lower murder rate, so it's not like people are dying by at equivalent rate from other weapons.


All I did was point out the fact that Japan has more violent gun deaths PER GUN than the US, as the graphs clearly show. I said nothing about the murder rate. I used the information provided to prove my point.

Are you saying that the graphs are lies? Or did you fail math in school?


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> ^ That's some Tucker Carlson math/"logic" right there!


I guess you failed basic elementary school math, too? Not sure why you bring up Tucker. Did he make those graphs? Did he create alternate math theory that you learned in school?

At least your name is fitting... 😁


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I'm also surprised at how little coverage it got. This kind of assassination is very rare.


 ... 'cause the MAGA me, myself and I mentality dominates in NA.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

HappilyRetired said:


> I guess you failed basic elementary school math, too? Not sure why you bring up Tucker. Did he make those graphs? Did he create alternate math theory that you learned in school?
> 
> At least your name is fitting... 😁


Those graphs don't show what you think they show. I may miss the boat, but you aren't in tune with reality.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> Those graphs don't show what you think they show. I may miss the boat, but you aren't in tune with reality.


Math is math, even when you disagree.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

HappilyRetired said:


> Math is math, even when you disagree.


Right. And people don't attempt to distort figures to fit their narrative, like you have done in this thread.

Sure. Sure.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HappilyRetired said:


> All I did was point out the fact that Japan has more violent gun deaths PER GUN than the US, as the graphs clearly show. I said nothing about the murder rate. I used the information provided to prove my point.
> 
> Are you saying that the graphs are lies? Or did you fail math in school?


Are you sure they don't have more hot dogs per shinto shrine? You point was meaningless, so congrats on proving it. I guess Canada has more aircraft per aircraft carrier than the US. That's a pretty crazy 'fact' too, eh?

And no, I literally have a degree in mathematics.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> Right. And people don't attempt to distort figures to fit their narrative, like you have done in this thread.
> 
> Sure. Sure.


Nice try but I didn't distort anything, I just expanded the math shown in the graph to show comparable numbers between countries.

My math was accurate, the graph was misleading. If anything you should take issue with how the graphs were presented instead my accurate interpretation.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

andrewf said:


> Are you sure they don't have more hot dogs per shinto shrine? You point was meaningless, so congrats on proving it.


Troll


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HappilyRetired said:


> Troll












Ok Boomer.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Ok Boomer.


All you guys have done is call Happily Retired a right winger / MAGA Fan / drop memes into this thread, but havent been able to base any factual counter arguments to the numbers he has presented....why is that?

Look at the data in the United States - the highest instances of gun crime are in Chicago / Flint Michigan / New York - all gun free zones - all democract run liberal wastelands where criminals are all released cuz "they had a rough upbringing" and everyone blames it on the gun and not the individual.
Ive got a few in my gun cabinet and so far none of them have opened up the safe, escaped and shot anything..they must be defective according to your logic...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The guns are easily transported and coming from states with weak gun laws. They are also being transported into Canada from those states.

It isn't surprising there are more guns in heavily populated urban areas than in states with small rural populations.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Ok Boomer.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Japan still has the death penalty. The sentence is carried out by hanging, and they don't tell the guilty what day it will happen.









Japan’s death row inmates learn they’re being executed on the same day. Now 2 are suing - National | Globalnews.ca


The practice of not informing inmates until shortly before execution has long been decried by international human rights organizations for the stress it places on prisoners.




globalnews.ca


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Gumball said:


> All you guys have done is call Happily Retired a right winger / MAGA Fan / drop memes into this thread, but havent been able to base any factual counter arguments to the numbers he has presented....why is that?


Thanks Gumball, you're right. A lot of shrieking and insults but none of them are addressing the math.

If it made a mathematical error I would retract or apologize for my error. But the math is accurate and some people just can't accept it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Gumball said:


> All you guys have done is call Happily Retired a right winger / MAGA Fan / drop memes into this thread, but havent been able to base any factual counter arguments to the numbers he has presented....why is that?
> 
> Look at the data in the United States - the highest instances of gun crime are in Chicago / Flint Michigan / New York - all gun free zones - all democract run liberal wastelands where criminals are all released cuz "they had a rough upbringing" and everyone blames it on the gun and not the individual.
> Ive got a few in my gun cabinet and so far none of them have opened up the safe, escaped and shot anything..they must be defective according to your logic...


So you agree that Mr Retired is scoring an irrelevant point when he says that Japan has a higher rate of gun violence per gun than the US? Nice to know you share this perspective.

I addressed HR's (il)logical argument, then he responded with sand pounding about trolling, a concept which he clearly does not quite grasp. Trolling isn't people disagreeing with you on the internet.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HappilyRetired said:


> Thanks Gumball, you're right. A lot of shrieking and insults but none of them are addressing the math.
> 
> If it made a mathematical error I would retract or apologize for my error. But the math is accurate and some people just can't accept it.


You're shrieking about trolls. 

You divided one number by another number and conflated that with an argument. Sorry, your conclusion does not follow from the facile division you did. 

By the way, as someone who studied mathematics, dividing one number by another is not math. Maybe arithmetic. You are drawing an erroneous conclusion based on your interpretation of the data.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

andrewf said:


> You're shrieking about trolls.
> 
> You divided one number by another number and conflated that with an argument. Sorry, your conclusion does not follow from the facile division you did.
> 
> By the way, as someone who studied mathematics, dividing one number by another is not math. Maybe arithmetic. You are drawing an erroneous conclusion based on your interpretation of the data.


Math is math. Whine all you want, you can't make 2 + 2 = 5.

Prove me wrong or stop trolling.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

andrewf said:


> So you agree that Mr Retired is scoring an irrelevant point when he says that Japan has a higher rate of gun violence per gun than the US? Nice to know you share this perspective


Math is hard for Liberals because it almost always defeats everyone of their arguments.

Prove my math wrong, Andrew. You haven't yet so we'll just assume that you can't.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HappilyRetired said:


> Math is math. Whine all you want, you can't make 2 + 2 = 5.
> 
> Prove me wrong or stop trolling.


I know I'm wasting my time because you're not actually trying to have a good faith discussion, but I'll clarify. The "math" is not in question. You're correct, Japan has more gun deaths per gun than the US. However, this metric you have calculated does not really mean anything. It is irrelevant. A non sequitur. A pointless point. Dare I say a cynical attempt to distract from the fact that the US has not even 3x the population and 4500x the rate of gun deaths. 

What you're doing, engaging in bad faith dialogue is closer to the definition of trolling than what you appear to be accusing me of. I know you don't understand what trolling is, but feel free to familiarize yourself with the term so you can more accurately identify it in future.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

nt


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

andrewf said:


> I know I'm wasting my time because you're not actually trying to have a good faith discussion, but I'll clarify. The "math" is not in question. You're correct, Japan has more gun deaths per gun than the US. However, this metric you have calculated does not really mean anything. It is irrelevant. A non sequitur. A pointless point. Dare I say a cynical attempt to distract from the fact that the US has not even 3x the population and 4500x the rate of gun deaths.
> 
> What you're doing, engaging in bad faith dialogue is closer to the definition of trolling than what you appear to be accusing me of. I know you don't understand what trolling is, but feel free to familiarize yourself with the term so you can more accurately identify it in future.


The math doesn't mean anything to you only because you don't like how it washes out. If the numbers worked in your favour you'd think differently and would insult anyone who disagreed. Too bad.

As I said (and most sane people agree), liberals hate math because it destroys most of their arguments. Keep making excuses but math is math and unlike culture, liberals don't get to make up new rules whenever they want.

2 + 2 = 4 whether you like it or not. Live with it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HappilyRetired said:


> 2 + 2 = 4 whether you like it or not. Live with it.


If you actually knew much about math, you might say e^i pi = -1.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

HappilyRetired said:


> If the numbers worked in your favour...


The numbers DON'T work in the favor of 37,038 Americans compared to 3 Japanese.



http://imgur.com/ffDXC5D


Source: gunpolicy.org


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> The numbers DON'T work in the favor of 37,038 Americans compared to 3 Japanese.


The chart posted was deaths per gun. I was referring to that and only that. I'm well aware of other stats.

Unless you can prove I made a math error, I was 100% correct. Get over it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> About those stats, they're very telling, actually:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both charts are per capita, not per gun.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

andrewf said:


> Both charts are per capita, not per gun.


Fair. But the gun deaths comparison really puts things into perspective.


----------



## plasmasnake (Apr 17, 2014)

HappilyRetired said:


> Unless you can prove I made a math error, I was 100% correct.





HappilyRetired said:


> Yes, they are. You just have to know basic math.
> 
> The US has 1,200 guns for every 1000 people and 700 deaths for every 10 million people.
> Japan has 3 guns per 1000 people and 3 deaths per 10 million.
> ...


I don't really see any calculations here (you've just converted the denominators from /100 and /100,000 to /1000 and /10,000,000). Below are my calculations, however. Please let me know if I made a mistake (and if you present your own calculations please keep track of the units like I did, to make it easier to follow):

Japan:

(.3 guns / 100 people) / (.03 gun deaths / 100,000 people)

= (.3 guns / 100 people) * (100,000 people / .03 gun deaths)

= (.3/100) * (1000,000/.03) guns/gun deaths

= 100000 guns/gun deaths

Taking the inverse gives => 0.00001 gun deaths/gun

USA:

(120.5 guns / 100 people) / (7 gun deaths / 100,000 people)

= (120.5 guns / 100 people) * (100,000 people / 7 gun deaths)

= (120.5/100) * (100,000/7) guns/gun deaths

= 17214 guns/gun deaths

Taking the inverse gives => 0.00006 gun deaths/gun

Conclusion: The USA has 6x higher gun deaths per gun.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There was another assassination attempt.

Argentina's Vice President was out in public when a man came right up to her with a loaded gun. He can be seen pulling the trigger on camera, but the gun didn't fire.









Cristina Fernández de Kirchner: Gun jams during bid to kill Argentina vice-president


Cristina Fernández de Kirchner escapes unharmed after a gunman's weapon jammed at the last moment.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ These kind of incidents only lead to one action - "increased security for politicians" and this is not just isolated to and reserved for the very top like PMs, presidents but also deputy PMs (like what happened to Ms. Freeland for Canada), vice-presidents, etc. And then them politicians can thank you, taxpayers for producing vicious animals like these.


----------

